# Errant error codes on continental flying spur



## bentleysucks (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a 2007 Continental Flying Spur. It often throws assorted error codes, some of which self-clear in time, and others which do not. Are any of you aware of similar problems or how to fix them? Bentley Motors has been of no help in this regard and notes if the car is parked for 2 weeks this is expected to occur and to be happy with my car.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

bentleysucks said:


> I have a 2007 Continental Flying Spur. It often throws assorted error codes, some of which self-clear in time, and others which do not. Are any of you aware of similar problems or how to fix them? Bentley Motors has been of no help in this regard and notes if the car is parked for 2 weeks this is expected to occur and to be happy with my car.



First things first have the codes scanned to find out what the problem is. Find another independant bentley shop if your not happy. :beer:


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

I would be more than happy to take your wheels off your hands :laugh:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

This is what I have read about this kind of fault, for what it's worth - although I don't have personal experience:

Such random error codes can be caused by the left-hand battery having low voltage. This is the 'AGM' type battery that supplies all the computer controllers.

It can be low because it's end-of-life (5 years is sometimes mentioned in cool climates), or because the vehicle has been standing for a while unlocked (not in full sleep mode, so drawing power) or with the keyless fob within range of the car (systems held awake and drawing power) or some controller has a genuine fault and isn't going to sleep (rare) or if someone has been regularly sitting in the car with the engine stopped listening to music, reading the manual, enjoying the interior (!) etc.

It's possible to be caused by an alternator degradation (extremely unusual - the W12 alternator has a design life in excess of 150,000 miles) or by the battery charging controller module or its software.

The symptoms of low voltage are all kinds of random on-screen messages about Nav system, suspension etc, none of which actually tell of a real fault in those items.

A replacement left battery of the exact type for the vehicle VIN, and making sure that the battery is charged, almost always correct the issue.

The technicians at the dealer usually have to connect a power supply to the left battery when they work, to prevent false codes. If the vehicle is left standing for more than a week or two, some people attach the correct type of trickle charger for the 'AGM' type battery. A regular lead-acid trickle charger is not recommended.

The car will still start when this battery is flat, because it uses a different battery for starting. It has the option to hook the 2 batteries together if there are voltage problems, to jump start itself.


Chris


----------



## bentleysucks (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Chris. Everything you state is correct. Who buys a Bentley? Someone who has a few vehicles and travels a bit. They know who their customers are. In our case, we use the Spur often, but not daily. We travel often. Out Spur is parked, out of necessity, in a public/private garage without the possibility of plugging in a charger. Bentley should have designed the vehicle to not draw so much current when the vehicle is parked. Recognizing that they cant redesign the vehicle just for me, and lamenting that w were not warned of this defect prior to purchase, we asked Bentley Motors to authorize the dealer to clear all errant codes for free for us for as long as we own the vehicle. They declined. Our sunroof has a solar panel in it. Perhaps they could program the car to retask the sunroof to charge the battery. They wont. Every other car we've owned has been good for at least 2 months parked, and that with only ONE battery. This car has two, and is plagued with error codes which often impair it's drivability. Bentley seems to care less. Our plan, when we purchase our Spur, was to buy a new one every 10 or 15 years. Now, we'll never purchase another product from these jerks. We live over an hour from the nearest dealership, so, once the car is out of (extended) warranty, we'll have to drive almost 3 hours round trip and pay $$$ to correct what Bentley should have designed correctly in the first place. Very sad.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I totally see your point (and I guessed you had all the technical info at your fingertips).

I am sure that cars sit at the dealer for more than 2 or 3 weeks with no codes, assuming they are locked and no viewers spend a lot of time running the electronics for fun. I am also sure that the dealer has the facilities to confirm the current draw from your left battery while it's quiescent. But maybe dealer technicians don't have the authority to do real-world tests, maybe they have to follow the automated diagnostics.

Myself, I think one of your controllers is drawing a little unexpected current, or a garage security person is enjoying your high quality music all night using the valet key! (I sincerely hope not).


Chris


----------



## bentleysucks (Aug 16, 2011)

Hell no they dont have a valet key. We do have one, but our home garage is self park. From what we are told, the current draw is within normal parameters, and is a "design feature". When we dont like something about the car, they term it a "design feature". I understand current draw. Sometimes it takes time to design circuits to be more efficient. BUT, they could at least be nice about their screw-up and clear errant codes for free. It takes so little to make someone happy, and Bentley Motors seems intent on being as chary with service as possible. We get far better service from Chevy, much less Cadillac.


----------



## gmullin (Sep 29, 2011)

cudda bought 3 chevys


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually, you could get 20 new Chevrolet Sparks. But they wouldn't do the same job.


----------



## bentleysucks (Aug 16, 2011)

True, but at least Chevy and the Chevy dealer would treat us like we matter. We do own, among other vehicles, a Chevy van, and both Chevy and the dealer stand behind it and try to give us a positive ownership experience. The same for Cadillac. We'd have no second thoughts about purchasing another GM vehicle, and, indeed, will likely replace our Escalade with another one in a few years, but nothing short of a change of ownership for Bentley Motors would push us to ever purchase another Bentley new or used.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

bentleysucks said:


> ...We live over an hour from the nearest dealership, so, ...we'll have to drive almost 3 hours round trip...


Here's how to solve your fault code problems.

Buy a VCDS (formerly known as a VAG-COM) from Ross-Tech. You can learn more about this diagnostic scan tool by visiting their website, which is here: http://www.ross-tech.com.

Once you have this diagnostic scan tool, you can carry out your own diagnostic scans, see exactly what the fault codes are, and clear them yourself. You will soon learn what fault codes are insignificant and can be disregarded, and you will also learn quite a bit about your car, including how to operate it in such a way as to minimize the number of fault codes that are generated.

The vast majority of the electronic controllers in the Bentley are identical to the electronic controllers in other Volkswagen products such as the Phaeton or the New Beetle (I'm not joking, the backup camera in a Bentley Continental is the same part as the backup camera in a New Beetle). This means that all the controllers are very well documented.

The VCDS diagnostic scan tool will cost you about $350 (less than the cost of driving to your dealer twice to get your fault codes cleared free of charge there). When you no longer want or need it, you will find it quite easy to resell the tool here in the forums.

Michael
Phaeton Forum Moderator


----------



## bentleysucks (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the intelligent and well thought out note Michael. When our car comes out of extended warranty later this year, I may have to do that. So far, as the car is still under warranty, and as the Bentley folks have been most hateful, I've not touched the car. I asked them if they'd be willing to continue clearing error codes for as long as we own the vehicle, and they flatly declined. I've never had a vehicle which throws error codes when parked for only 2 weeks. My MB600 was good for at least 3 months, and my Cadillac and Chevrolet can sit for months on end and will still fire up (on only ONE battery) without drama. Our Bentley has TWO batteries, and they still cant get it right and wont ethically support it. 
Clearing the error codes will be useful. Knowing what they say will be priceless. 
As a result of the litigation against Bentley Motors, the car was examined by their expert at my dealership. Even though the dealership (Bentley Bethesda) is not a party to the litigation, they not treat me as if I have leprosy when I contact them, so I dont believe I'll be a regular customer when the warranty expires. Fortunately there's a skilled and reputable shop only a bit farther away who specializes in these cars. 
Regards,
stuart


----------

